# south bend model A



## Rob G. (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you guys tell me about these lathes. are they basicly a good lathe? how much do they usually sell for? Can you tell by the picture how old it is? I dont have the serial number. It has 3 and 4 jaw chucks and some tooling. It at a local auction.
Thanks


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 22, 2013)

looks like a very good lathe from the pictures--it is a quick change so others can give you a better est of value, but I would say if all the gears are good it would be worth at least over $900.


----------



## Bradman (Jul 25, 2013)

A model A South Bend is a good lathe. Around here that lathe (depending on tooling) would be in the $1500 range. That lathe has a quick change as someone mentioned and also has power cross feed. It look like it has a thread dial on the right hand side of the lathe.  On the smaller South Bend lathes that was an option. The stand that comes with it is worth a few hundred bucks by itself. Good luck.


----------



## Rob G. (Jul 25, 2013)

The lathe sold for $1203.16. Out of my price range.


----------



## Kroll (Jul 26, 2013)

Dang,but that sure is one nice lathe---kroll


----------



## Rob G. (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sure it was worth it, I'll just keep looking.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 15, 2013)

Some one really wanted that machine. It was an A model, but a short bed. How much can you do on a short bed, probably 28" between centers. Not Good.


----------



## Jericho (Apr 17, 2014)

for sale on eBay now.Has taper attachment .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/south-bend-lathe-/221418009253


----------



## Rob G. (Apr 17, 2014)

That is a nice lathe but to far away from me.


----------

